
Systemd Clocks in at More Than 1.2M Lines - zdw
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-1.2-Million
======
mhkool
good software has 1 bug per ~1000 lines. 1200 bugs for such a critical piece
of software is too much.

------
ddingus
It's basically an OS now.

